# Grand Luxxe NV 3 bedroom to 4 bedroom upgrade question



## levatino (May 14, 2017)

Greetings!

We leave Saturday and have an II exchange for a three bedroom loft.  My dad has stated he may want to come along and I was thiking of grabbing another unit (a 2 bedroom).  My questions:

1) if I have a three bedroom loft, what buildings could we be in?
2) any room or floor request suggestions?
3) what is the possibility to pay to upgrade to a 4 bedroom?
4) if we go with the separate 3 and 2 bedroom units, will we likely be in the same building?

Thank you all!  these last minute changes are stressful, but the TUG community helps.

Best, Paul


----------



## pittle (May 16, 2017)

1.) The 3 bedroom Loft units are further from the beach as they are the newer units that have built along the river.
2.) They do not even let owners request buildings or floors.
3.)I doubt that you will be allowed to upgrade to one of the new 4 bedroom units.
4.) If you have separate units, they may or may not be in the same building, especially with exchanges made at different times.

Units used to be assigned a couple of days before you arrive and they start with owners (these have various levels and the more the owner has invested the better their location).  Once owners have been assigned units, then they start with exchanges from SFX, II, and RCI Collections - I do not know if there is an order for these or not.

Whatever unit you get will be nice.  Just enjoy!!!


----------



## youppi (May 16, 2017)

A couple of days ago on DRI Facebook group, a DRI member posted about her stay at GL NV in a 2 bdrm loft. I asked which building she was and this was her answer (I don't know if the info is accurate or not. I don't own there):
"The loft is only in Tower 3 and Tower 4 the 3rd floor. Each of the 3rd floor of those towers has 18 units. Half are with 2 bedroom and the other are 3 bedrooms . So in Grand Luxxe, there is only 36 units. The new tower 5 has the loft for one bedroom with 160 units."


----------



## pittle (May 17, 2017)

Click *Here* to see a current NV Map.  It shows the GL Towers.


----------



## youppi (May 17, 2017)

pittle said:


> Click *Here* to see a current NV Map.  It shows the GL Towers.


6 months later after the opening, they still don't show the new tower 5 on the map


----------



## pittle (May 17, 2017)

youppi said:


> 6 months later after the opening, they still don't show the new tower 5 on the map



Make the map smaller by clicking on the - box by the buildings on your right and you can see the new GL Residence  too.


----------



## rpennisi (May 17, 2017)

If the loft units are in Tower buildings 3 and 4, this is where in the original plan, shops were to be built.  But as in all things Vidanta, the plans obviously changed.   The photo is from Jan 2012.


----------



## youppi (May 17, 2017)

pittle said:


> Make the map smaller by clicking on the - box by the buildings on your right and you can see the new GL Residence  too.


I can't see it on the map you provided but on Google map, we can see it


----------



## pittle (May 17, 2017)

That is a nice map.  The one I linked to had a + /- box that is vertical on the top right corner and you could click on it to see more or less.  aEhen you click on the minus (-) you see building 5 and the Residence.


----------



## youppi (May 17, 2017)

pittle said:


> That is a nice map.  The one I linked to had a + /- box that is vertical on the top right corner and you could click on it to see more or less.  aEhen you click on the minus (-) you see building 5 and the Residence.


When I click on the - box, the max zoom out I get is this and there is no tower 5 (it should be where I draw a red circle)


----------



## youppi (May 17, 2017)

I don't know when the satellite picture has been taken but on Google map when we zoom in on the tower 5, we see that the tower 5 is half completed
https://www.google.ca/maps/@20.6834783,-105.2781111,265m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## pianoetudes (May 17, 2017)

I want to insert youppi quotes but the Insert Quotes isn't working.

Tower 5 is where youppi's red circle. The building is finished and operational. I had great dinner at Quinto (Tower 5 - top floor restaurant). Great food and save money with meal coupons!


----------



## pianoetudes (May 17, 2017)

I want to insert youppi quotes but the Insert Quotes isn't working.

Tower 5 is where youppi's red circle. The building is finished and operational. I had great dinner at Quinto (Tower 5 - top floor restaurant). Great food and save money with meal coupons!


----------



## hellolani (Aug 31, 2017)

Just got here, is the quinto pool exclusive to tower 5 or residences like skypool in residence tower or can all gl go?


----------



## Hankmoon (Sep 10, 2017)

Just to clarify, Building 5 has studio lofts that the Vidanta website has mistakenly called 1 bedroom lofts. The real 1 bedroom lofts are listed under the Residence lofts. They are true two level one bedroom lofts on the penthouse level of Building 5. There are only 18 of these units in building 5. The rest of building 5 has the studio lofts that are one level with the bedroom a step higher than the living room but it is basically one level.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 10, 2017)

From the discussions here, if I have a "standard" 2 bedroom exchange that should be in build in 1 or 2?


----------



## Hankmoon (Sep 10, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> From the discussions here, if I have a "standard" 2 bedroom exchange that should be in build in 1 or 2?



You won't know until you arrive.


----------



## Hankmoon (Sep 10, 2017)

hellolani said:


> Just got here, is the quinto pool exclusive to tower 5 or residences like skypool in residence tower or can all gl go?



Quinta pool is exclusive to Tower 5.


----------



## mikenk (Sep 10, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> From the discussions here, if I have a "standard" 2 bedroom exchange that should be in build in 1 or 2?



If you have an exchange into a GL 2 bedroom, you could be assigned at checkin to Buildings 1 through 4.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 10, 2017)

mikenk said:


> If you have an exchange into a GL 2 bedroom, you could be assigned at checkin to Buildings 1 through 4.



Thanks. I was mis-reading this post:


youppi said:


> "The loft is only in Tower 3 and Tower 4 the 3rd floor."



I missed the part about 3rd floor.


----------



## Hankmoon (Sep 10, 2017)

In Tower 3 and 4, there are 2, 3 and 4 bedroom two-level lofts on the 3rd floor and on the penthouse level. In Tower 5, there are 1 bedroom two-level lofts on the penthouse level only. I heard they might be building 2 and 3 bedroom lofts on the penthouse level of Tower 5 but not sure. The studio lofts (one level) are on floors 1-7 of Tower 5. Some people (including the Vidanta website) refer to the studio lofts as 1 bedroom lofts but that is inaccurate.


----------



## radley (Sep 19, 2017)

How did you get a GL loft via II? Was it a special request? 
Thanks


----------



## Hankmoon (Sep 19, 2017)

I am curious about too about how you got a 3 bedroom loft through an II exchange. Those units are their best units and almost impossible for even owners to get. BTW, in a previous post I mistakenly said the 2,3 and 4 bedroom lofts are on the PH level of Tower 3 and 4. They are on the 3rd level of Tower 3 and 4. They have spectacular views even though they are on the third level. They are huge too. In Tower 5A, they have 1 bedroom 2-level lofts on the PH level. I heard they are building 2 bedroom and 3 bedroom lofts on the PH level of Tower 5B but Vidanta has not yet confirmed that when I was there. While Tower 5 may seem "far from the beach" now, it really isn't that far and the beach at Nuevo Vallarta is not a traditional swimming beach anyway. The views from Tower 5 are spectacular, some of the best in the entire compound. The pool at Tower 5 is one of the best pools too and only Tower 5 guests may use it. In the future, Tower 5 will be in the center of Vidanta Nuevo Vallarta because they will building new towers, restaurants and a shopping village on the other side of Tower 5 (rumors have it that they will be building Towers 6-9) and the new Theme Park will be on the other side of that. So anyone considering a purchase, Tower 5 is a great place. The Grand Luxxe studio lofts are a relatively low cost entry level way to get in now and they give you upgrade privileges to 1 bedrooms in any of the Grand Luxes from April 15 - Nov 15. The good news about that is the Pacific Coast of Mexico is not in the hurricane zone and from April 15 until about July 30, the Riviera Maya is also pretty safe from hurricanes. For families, the summer is a great time to travel and get a 1 bedroom. They are very large at the Grand Luxxe with huge balconies and easily fit 2 adults and 2 children. Even the studio lofts are large (1000 sf) and are good for 2 adults and 2 people and the usage fee is low for what you are buying.


----------



## Hankmoon (Sep 20, 2017)

youppi said:


> A couple of days ago on DRI Facebook group, a DRI member posted about her stay at GL NV in a 2 bdrm loft. I asked which building she was and this was her answer (I don't know if the info is accurate or not. I don't own there):
> "The loft is only in Tower 3 and Tower 4 the 3rd floor. Each of the 3rd floor of those towers has 18 units. Half are with 2 bedroom and the other are 3 bedrooms . So in Grand Luxxe, there is only 36 units. The new tower 5 has the loft for one bedroom with 160 units."



What is DRI Facebook? What does DRI stand for?


----------



## Hankmoon (Sep 20, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> In Tower 3 and 4, there are 2, 3 and 4 bedroom two-level lofts on the 3rd floor and on the penthouse level. In Tower 5, there are 1 bedroom two-level lofts on the penthouse level only. I heard they might be building 2 and 3 bedroom lofts on the penthouse level of Tower 5 but not sure. The studio lofts (one level) are on floors 1-7 of Tower 5. Some people (including the Vidanta website) refer to the studio lofts as 1 bedroom lofts but that is inaccurate.



Just to clarify, I made an error above. The 2-level lofts are currently in Tower 3 and 4 on the third floor (not the PH level). I personally saw a 3 bedroom loft and it was stunning, huge and a gorgeous view. I have never seen a more beautiful resort unit in my life. It is definitely straight out of the "lifestyles of the rich and famous." LOL

The new 2 level 1 bedroom lofts in Tower 5A will be on the Penthouse level. I was in the units in Tower 5A. The 1 bedroom 2-level lofts are on the PH level and the studio lofts are below that. The 1 bedroom 2-level lofts are also stunning. My only complaint would be the terraces are very small and the terrace pool is tiny. I heard a rumor that in Tower 5B, the PH level may have 2 and 3 bedroom lofts and the levels below that may have 1 and 2 bedroom units (probably not studio lofts) but that was through another listserve, not directly from sales. Vidanta is still keeping Tower 5B plans a bit quiet but apparently some folks who have made big investments seem to be getting some news out of sales.

The rooftop pool on Tower 5A is spectacular and only available for use by folks staying in Tower 5. The rooftop views are stunning.


----------



## NiteMaire (Sep 20, 2017)

radley said:


> How did you get a GL loft via II? Was it a special request?
> Thanks


Vidanta did a bulk deposit with II...lofts in NV as well as RM.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Sep 20, 2017)

Just did an update in NV; bldg 5B PH is supposed to be 1BR 2-story lofts, for a total of 20 of them between 5A & 5B.  Those weeks will internally exchange for 2BR Luxxe Spa, Villa or suite units, 2 for one of the 1-story 1 BR lofts in NV bldg 5, or anything in GM, GB, or MP.  They’re being sold as 2 registered weeks for 10 yrs, 2 residence weeks for 100 years w/10-yr renewals, and 2 privilege weeks.  Seem to be nice units with great views, but the bldg was closed for some work; they showed us a 3BR loft and explained that the furnishings are essentially the same and the layout is like the 2 or 3 BR lofts, but narrower and with the master BR upstairs.  Pool on the deck is circular and a bit smaller than in the other luxxe units.

They’re also marketing park benefits for the upcoming Cirque park; there are several levels available that give you access to a VIP entrance to be reached via train leaving from bldg 5 rather than having to exit Vidanta and go to the park entrance.  You could select either a 2-day, 3-day or 4-day for the price of 1-day park access at the different levels for progressively higher cost, of course.  The higher levels also include options for internal exchanges to park units, which will be managed by Cirque rather than Vidanta, but look similar to GM or GB to me.

Think they’ve changed the former plans for luxxe towers 6-9 in favor of permanent homes (non-TS).  They discussed them as being park estates or something like that and said there would be ~120 of them, I believe.


----------



## Hankmoon (Sep 20, 2017)

Eric B said:


> Just did an update in NV; bldg 5B PH is supposed to be 1BR 2-story lofts, for a total of 20 of them between 5A & 5B.  Those weeks will internally exchange for 2BR Luxxe Spa, Villa or suite units, 2 for one of the 1-story 1 BR lofts in NV bldg 5, or anything in GM, GB, or MP.  They’re being sold as 2 registered weeks for 10 yrs, 2 residence weeks for 100 years w/10-yr renewals, and 2 privilege weeks.  Seem to be nice units with great views, but the bldg was closed for some work; they showed us a 3BR loft and explained that the furnishings are essentially the same and the layout is like the 2 or 3 BR lofts, but narrower and with the master BR upstairs.  Pool on the deck is circular and a bit smaller than in the other luxxe units.
> 
> They’re also marketing park benefits for the upcoming Cirque park; there are several levels available that give you access to a VIP entrance to be reached via train leaving from bldg 5 rather than having to exit Vidanta and go to the park entrance.  You could select either a 2-day, 3-day or 4-day for the price of 1-day park access at the different levels for progressively higher cost, of course.  The higher levels also include options for internal exchanges to park units, which will be managed by Cirque rather than Vidanta, but look similar to GM or GB to me.
> 
> Think they’ve changed the former plans for luxxe towers 6-9 in favor of permanent homes (non-TS).  They discussed them as being park estates or something like that and said there would be ~120 of them, I believe.



Thank you for the update. What are "privilege weeks"? What does "2 for 1" on the one story lofts mean? Also, did they mention how much they are selling the 1 bedroom 2-level lofts for?


----------



## Eric B (Sep 20, 2017)

You can use 1 week of a PH loft to get 2 weeks of a 1-story loft or 2 1-story lifts for one week.  Think they started out at $323K, but came down a lot for “TS trade in credits,” etc., and equity credit.  Not sure of bottom line, but some folks we met upgraded from 2BR spa.

A couple other benefits they mentioned were the ability to use shuttles directly from bldg 5 instead of typical routes and pre-arrival shopping for something like a $35 fee.  The PH lifts have a washer/dryer in the unit, too, similar to the 2BR & 3BR lofts.  We’re in a 2BR spa this week in tower 4 on an exchange and the laundry is separate on each floor for 100 pesos, I think it is. They indicated that the PH lofts are residence-level units like the 4BR ones, which have similar benefits; not sure about what the cut-off level for that is, though.


----------



## NiteMaire (Sep 20, 2017)

Eric B said:


> We’re in a 2BR spa this week in tower 4 on an exchange and the laundry is separate on each floor for 100 pesos, I think it is.



It is 100 pesos...we're in tower 4 and just did laundry this morning.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hankmoon (Sep 20, 2017)

nitemaire said:


> It is 100 pesos...we're in tower 4 and just did laundry this morning.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



What are the spa units like? What floor are you on? What is your view? How big is your deck? How do you like the unit?


----------



## Eric B (Sep 20, 2017)

4th floor; they’re quite large & well appointed.  Deck is about 25 ft out; plunge pool will fit 4-6 comfortably.  We’re on the river side; view to the mountains behind Puerto is good.  We like the unit a lot; ours is a 2BR that can’t be licked off.  All units in this tower above the 3rd floor are 2&3BR spas; 3BR  ones are at the ends; 2BR in the middle.  3rd floor is lofts and below that suites.


----------



## Hankmoon (Sep 20, 2017)

Eric B said:


> 4th floor; they’re quite large & well appointed.  Deck is about 25 ft out; plunge pool will fit 4-6 comfortably.  We’re on the river side; view to the mountains behind Puerto is good.  We like the unit a lot; ours is a 2BR that can’t be licked off.  All units in this tower above the 3rd floor are 2&3BR spas; 3BR  ones are at the ends; 2BR in the middle.  3rd floor is lofts and below that suites.



Wow, sounds really nice. What is on the penthouse level of Towers 3 and 4. Are they spa units too?


----------



## Hankmoon (Sep 20, 2017)

Eric B said:


> Just did an update in NV; bldg 5B PH is supposed to be 1BR 2-story lofts, for a total of 20 of them between 5A & 5B.  Those weeks will internally exchange for 2BR Luxxe Spa, Villa or suite units, 2 for one of the 1-story 1 BR lofts in NV bldg 5, or anything in GM, GB, or MP.  They’re being sold as 2 registered weeks for 10 yrs, 2 residence weeks for 100 years w/10-yr renewals, and 2 privilege weeks.  Seem to be nice units with great views, but the bldg was closed for some work; they showed us a 3BR loft and explained that the furnishings are essentially the same and the layout is like the 2 or 3 BR lofts, but narrower and with the master BR upstairs.  Pool on the deck is circular and a bit smaller than in the other luxxe units.
> 
> They’re also marketing park benefits for the upcoming Cirque park; there are several levels available that give you access to a VIP entrance to be reached via train leaving from bldg 5 rather than having to exit Vidanta and go to the park entrance.  You could select either a 2-day, 3-day or 4-day for the price of 1-day park access at the different levels for progressively higher cost, of course.  The higher levels also include options for internal exchanges to park units, which will be managed by Cirque rather than Vidanta, but look similar to GM or GB to me.
> 
> Think they’ve changed the former plans for luxxe towers 6-9 in favor of permanent homes (non-TS).  They discussed them as being park estates or something like that and said there would be ~120 of them, I believe.



Are they selling the Park benefits as an add-on? Did they offer different packages? I have been really confused by what they are selling. They offered us VIP entrance and 10% off tickets for $2200 but it was not clear to me what they were really selling so we declined. Are you about to provide more details about what they described to you regarding the theme park packages, what's included and pricing?


----------



## Eric B (Sep 20, 2017)

Can send you a picture of the sheet w/details if you PM your email address; took one w/my phone when they were talking to me.


----------



## NiteMaire (Sep 21, 2017)

Vidanta just dumped tons of 4BRs starting at the end of this month and going through the end of next year (or beyond). Snagged 2 consecutive weeks for next year...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Seagila (Sep 21, 2017)

I confirmed a 4BR in Grand Luxxe NV with a Unit Code of ZZZ4R.  Which tower will we likely end up at?


----------



## NiteMaire (Sep 21, 2017)

Seagila said:


> I confirmed a 4BR in Grand Luxxe NV with a Unit Code of ZZZ4R.  Which tower will we likely end up at?


I was told all 4BRs are in the Residence  (the building between 4 and 5 -- same building as the golf shop).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire (Sep 21, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> What are the spa units like? What floor are you on? What is your view? How big is your deck? How do you like the unit?


Phenomenonal! 4th floor...4 and 9 have extended balconies (so it's huge). Although the massage room is wasted room for us. It's the 3rd time we've been in one and we haven't taken advantage of the room. Have a view overlooking the new executive golf course (and an view of the ocean between La Plaza and building 2 as well as La Plaza and the Grand Bliss). To quote my friends "this doesn't suck".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 21, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> Are they selling the Park benefits as an add-on? Did they offer different packages? I have been really confused by what they are selling. They offered us VIP entrance and 10% off tickets for $2200 but it was not clear to me what they were really selling so we declined. Are you about to provide more details about what they described to you regarding the theme park packages, what's included and pricing?



I am sure Vidanta will have ,many, many -mucho- versions of addendums  for access to The Park . Then there will be all the OPC deals  all over PV/ NV if someone from any other resort
will sign up for a TS sales presentation .

I believe the train / shuttle directly into The Park from Grand Luxxe B-5 is shown on the
large wall map near the elevator that goes to the sales closing floor in the Grand Bliss . I think the map is on the model suites floor .


----------



## Hankmoon (Sep 21, 2017)

Does anyone have a photo of the large wall map that shows where the train/shuttle will be near Tower 5 that goes to the theme park? Will this create a lot of noise and congestion for Tower 5 guests?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 21, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> Does anyone have a photo of the large wall map that shows where the train/shuttle will be near Tower 5 that goes to the theme park? Will this create a lot of noise and congestion for Tower 5 guests?



The wall map  is at least 3 years old . It is the painted " conceptual " map that was done when Vidanta started selling Cascades & Kingdom of the Sun  after the announcement of the Cirque theme park .

I believe the route will be underground  or below grade . It could be an actual train or it could be shuttles like the existing ones used on the Nuevo property .

RE: Congestion
I believe it is ( likely) Grand Luxe access only . Similar to the pools .
( ie - another selling tool / owner benefit - IF you upgrade from a lower brand to GL )
OR if an exchanger into Grand Luxxe - useable - if you agree to go to a presentation .(IMO) 

*******

FYI - Vidanta management has a fascination with using ( or attempting to use) trains on the Nuevo property .


----------



## hellolani (Sep 21, 2017)

Seagila said:


> I confirmed a 4BR in Grand Luxxe NV with a Unit Code of ZZZ4R.  Which tower will we likely end up at?


I am now kicking myself for not getting EPlus.  I will be self flagellating about this for the next 2 years.


----------



## radley (Sep 22, 2017)

I also managed to get a 4 bed and the code is ZZZ4R. Any idea what I have? Is this a Loft unit?

And I've been checking II daily but thanks for the prompt to check.


----------



## youppi (Sep 22, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> What is DRI Facebook? What does DRI stand for?


DRI = Diamond Resorts International (https://www.diamondresorts.com/) one of the biggest timeshare brand.
DRI Facebook group are Facebook group for DRI members (there is many Facebook groups for DRI members. Look at my signature for links to 3 of them)


----------



## NiteMaire (Sep 22, 2017)

radley said:


> I also managed to get a 4 bed and the code is ZZZ4R. Any idea what I have? Is this a Loft unit?
> 
> And I've been checking II daily but thanks for the prompt to check.


[Edited with updated/more accurate info] I just talked with concierge. It will be in the Residence Tower. They are not lofts. Each floor of the Residence building has two 4 bedroom units. Apparently, the elevators take you directly to your room. Should be an awesome experience.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Sep 22, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> The wall map  is at least 3 years old . It is the painted " conceptual " map that was done when Vidanta started selling Cascades & Kingdom of the Sun  after the announcement of the Cirque theme park .
> 
> I believe the route will be underground  or below grade . It could be an actual train or it could be shuttles like the existing ones used on the Nuevo property .
> 
> ...



Actually, GM & GB are eligible to buy the entertainment plus package, which includes the train/VIP entrance.  They said only 120 will be sold of each tier (there are 4 tiers and the highest one is already sold out).  The middle 2 tiers are GL only.


----------



## radley (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks for the info Nitemaire. Do you know how the GL loft units are designated on the II info? I am in the UK and the II callcenter staff have been great but they don't know how to distinguish a Loft unit from the usual Suite. 

Thanks again


----------



## NiteMaire (Sep 22, 2017)

radley said:


> Thanks for the info Nitemaire. Do you know how the GL loft units are designated on the II info? I am in the UK and the II callcenter staff have been great but they don't know how to distinguish a Loft unit from the usual Suite.
> 
> Thanks again


You could check if it has an oven. Lofts have ovens. Also, you could ask II for the room code. If it's something like UUU2L and has an oven, I'd put my money on a loft. 

UUU2L is a 2BR loft. 3S landed me in a 3BR spa (twice). MSUITE landed me in a 2BR spa each time, but i believe it was an upgrade. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## radley (Sep 22, 2017)

Thank you - much appreciated.


----------



## Kdf103 (Sep 24, 2017)

nitemaire said:


> Vidanta just dumped tons of 4BRs starting at the end of this month and going through the end of next year (or beyond). Snagged 2 consecutive weeks for next year...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


We did the same! Booked 2 consecutive weeks in a 4br for early June. Nice going

Just FYI for II codes, The last 2 years we've exchanged into a 3 bed. Both had the code 3S. First year we were placed in a 3br loft unit in building 4 (with oven/laundry) and this past summer we were in a 3br in the Punta building. I think it was considered the 3br Presidential Suite. Great location, no oven or laundry.


----------



## NiteMaire (Sep 24, 2017)

Kdf103 said:


> We did the same! Booked 2 consecutive weeks in a 4br for early June. Nice going
> 
> Just FYI for II codes, The last 2 years we've exchanged into a 3 bed. Both had the code 3S. First year we were placed in a 3br loft unit in building 4 (with oven/laundry) and this past summer we were in a 3br in the Punta building. I think it was considered the 3br Presidential Suite. Great location, no oven or laundry.


I found out our 2nd week (this week!) was supposed to be in Punta. We decided to stay in tower 4 since we would have had to store luggage and groceries after checking out at 10am...Punta room would not have been ready until 5pm. It would have been nice, but DW wanted to stay here. My mom and dad flew in that day and took advantage of us not moving--by taking a nap 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## hellolani (Sep 24, 2017)

3S put me in a 3BR presidential in Punta twice.  Love the location and no complaints, but still hoping to see a 3BR loft one day.  Scored 2x4BRs back to back for next year.


----------



## Hankmoon (Sep 24, 2017)

hellolani said:


> 3S put me in a 3BR presidential in Punta twice.  Love the location and no complaints, but still hoping to see a 3BR loft one day.  Scored 2x4BRs back to back for next year.



How did you get into the 3BR presidential and and 4BRs? Those are hard to get? What did you trade to get into those? Are you using II?


----------



## hellolani (Sep 24, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> How did you get into the 3BR presidential and and 4BRs? Those are hard to get? What did you trade to get into those? Are you using II?


I have a 2br trader in II that has the gold laurel designation, forgot what that's called, and I paid the size upgrade fee. 



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 26, 2017)

another reminder to post sightings in the sightings forum, please dont make extra work for admins to delete these =)


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 10, 2017)

Can anyone confirm the zzz4r is without a doubt the 4 bedroom residences?  Interval is giving me the runaround as the exchange confirmation says 4 bed/4 bath, limited kitchen, and max occupancy of 8/10.  This contradicts the GL website which says 4.5 baths, full kitchen, and max occupancy of 12. 
II doesnt seem willing to figure out the discrepancy for me.

Also since Interval doesnt mail certificates to the resorts until a few weeks before arrival, I cant exactly call GL and have them look up my reservation.


----------



## NiteMaire (Oct 10, 2017)

Bob Smith said:


> Can anyone confirm the zzz4r is without a doubt the 4 bedroom residences?  Interval is giving me the runaround as the exchange confirmation says 4 bed/4 bath, limited kitchen, and max occupancy of 8/10.  This contradicts the GL website which says 4.5 baths, full kitchen, and max occupancy of 12.
> II doesnt seem willing to figure out the discrepancy for me.
> 
> Also since Interval doesnt mail certificates to the resorts until a few weeks before arrival, I cant exactly call GL and have them look up my reservation.


I'll answer it this way: I have 2 4BR weeks next year in NV. The room code is the same as yours. All 4BRs in NV are in the Residence Tower. I was just there last month and specifically asked about the location of 4BRs.  So, unless Vidanta is able to build an entirely new building in less than a year, I'll be in the Residence Tower. 

I don't know why the kitchen, baths, and occupancy aren't adding up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

